# "BBQ Magic in the Park"  Merlin, ON



## squeezy (Aug 18, 2007)

Just a heads up ... I will be one of the judges at Merlin, Ontario on August 25-26 only about an hour from Detroit.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope to see some of you there!

YouTube has a cute video tour of the location. 



2007 Merlin Competing Teams


1.Swines & Bovines - Kitchener, Ontario, Canada
2.Team Cedar Grilling - Ballinafad, Ontario 
3.Simcoe County Smokers - Barrie, Ontario, Canada
4.Smokin' In The Igloo - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
5.Frying Pan - Franklin, Pennsylvania, U.S.A
6.Bustin' Loose - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
7.Pressure Treated Smokers - Ontario 
8.Diva Q - Ontario 
9.The Q Crew - Ontario 
10.Bar-B-Que-Skis - Michigan
11.Bubba Q - Ontario 

2007 Merlin Amateur Teams*2007 MAAerlinAma Amateur Teams*

1.Roast 'n Toast BBQ - Stoney Point, Ontario 
2.Pepper's Red Neck Express - Belle River, Ontario 
3. It's Griller Time - Courtland, Ontario
4.Guelph Grilling Girls - Guelph, Ontario


----------

